# limping



## lrae2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Our golden puppy is 5 months old. He's growing so fast! I've noticed that he sometimes limps, but not all the time. The vet mentioned elbow dysplasia. He won't be sure until "Kopi's" front leg is x-rayed. Has this happened with anybody else's golden puppy?


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

my Golden, Pumba, is 9 months old, and when she was about 5 months or so she also developed an occasional limp. it doesn't seem to bother her though, she still runs around will other dogs, plays fetch and such, and is the same thing, it's only once in a while. i was thinking it could be from them growing so fast. i was going to talk to the vet if it seems to get worse and bother her, but so far the bigger she grows the less often it happens.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, my boy is now 7 months and he started a front leg limp around 4 1/2 months old. It went way then came back. I let the vet xray and I even had her send the digital x-rays to a specialist. They all ruled it was just Panosteitis. And you could visually see it on the xray. I was worried about ED and OCD. In the beginning, I know Pano can be hard to pick up on an x-ray. Have you tried to crate for about a week. No running or jumping (leash walk).


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it just one foot? Pups often go through growing pains also known for short as Pano. Your pup certainly falls in that category. I would HATE to think you already have ED symptoms. I know they can show up that early, I would just hate that it happens to be that. 

You might want to consider xrays, have you discussed with your breeder? If it were me, I would want to know. 

Hoping your pup is just hurting because he is growing fast.


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just wrote on another thread about this a few days ago. Bentley had a hind leg limp...vet diagnosed it as growing pains because of how quickly he was developing. I started him on 500mg of Ester C (vitamin C supplement) gummies. He loves them and his limp is gone...he also used to walk "strangely" but he's great now. Vitamin C stimulates collagen production which holds all the joints together just a little bit better. My parents give it to their 15.5 yo chocolate lab when his hips start to bother him. He literally couldn't walk for a day because he was in so much pain...my mom gave ester C for 3 days and by the 4th he was running around the backyard again. I swear it has given him a second chance over and over again. Ask your vet what they think.


----------



## K3stn (Feb 19, 2013)

We've got exactly the same problem with our 7 month old male. A week before he was due to have his "bits removal op" he went out in the snow bouncing round and came back in limping on his front leg. We took him to the vet who said try and keep him quiet, use the pain relief he'd prescribed. If it was no better he would x-ray him when he was anaesthetised for his op. Long story short, the vet couldnt tell if it was elbow dysplasia or just green bones ie growing pains. He sent the x-rays to an expert, who said it was inconclusive. There was a slight gap around his left elbow, but he said that could be because he was a young dog and growing still. They said just monitor him and give him painkillers. His limp cleared for a couple of days, but we had to put his head cone back on due to him over licking his wound and getting it infected, he then bounced around bashing his head cone and himself and woe and behold his limps back :-( at my wits end with it. He can only walk down the road a little as the vet said light if any exercise at all. He doesn't yelp in pain when you feel his leg and paw, its really weird. Also, he will still bounce at the beginning of his walk. Does anyone have any experience of this? I feel like I'm being pushed towards EB by the vet who said next step is £700 CT Scan...


----------

